
Why We Should Think Twice About Colonizing Space – Facts So Romantic - 0xbxd
http://nautil.us/blog/why-we-should-think-twice-about-colonizing-space
======
ohiovr
Mankind has been given a vibrant and beautiful world, full of life and
resources. Should we collapse the biosphere, and turn the planet into a dead
world from war, pollution, and genetic targeted destruction of life, turning
the whole thing into a desert, why should we be welcome anywhere? Right now if
we wanted to colonize mars, for example, we would need to further carve up the
Earth's resources. We need a supplyline from Earth to Mars to live there. Mars
is incredibly inhospitable to life. The soil has perchlorates in it. There is
no crop you can grow on it. There is little water. By any measure it is a
sterile and dead planet. You could have green houses on it. But you can do
that on earth and save the rockets and the heroic missions to move a handful
of people there.

Torching the planet and sending a seed to the universe to torch the rest of it
wrong.

I am not against space exploration. But sending swashbuckling space saliors to
other planets to seek out new life and new civilizations is just a fantasy. On
the other channels on the TV we see what is really going on. And I got to say,
I don't like it one bit.

Maybe thousands of years of progress with a sustainable civilization in the
vein of the Romans but with high technology would make us worthy to pack our
bags and visit other star systems. Right now everyone lives like there is no
tomorrow anyway. Our species isn't mature enough yet to handle this world, let
alone the rest of the universe.

Lets master this planet first before we move on.

